# A New Store!!!!



## bigbee99 (Nov 27, 2009)

www.bestcubes.weebly.com

Check out the site! There are good prices, and I would enjoy feedback. Be cruel!


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 27, 2009)

Bad.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 27, 2009)

I wouldn't say strait up "Bad." but anything from Weebly is a bit too sketch for me to order from.


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 27, 2009)

Edmund said:


> I wouldn't say strait up "Bad." but anything from Weebly is a bit too sketch for me to order from.



sry, i wanted to see who would be interested first, before doing this 24/7


----------



## Logan (Nov 27, 2009)

It's OK. Not really products that "everyone is rushing to get". Good start though. Don't give up.


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 27, 2009)

bigbee99 said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't say strait up "Bad." but anything from Weebly is a bit too sketch for me to order from.
> ...



If you want it to be successful, get cubes that people need.


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 27, 2009)

Edmund said:


> I wouldn't say strait up "Bad." but anything from Weebly is a bit too sketch for me to order from.





iSpinz said:


> bigbee99 said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



k


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 27, 2009)

what cubes would you guys like to see?


----------



## Edward (Nov 27, 2009)

Needs more cubes and a more legit looking layout. I do like the shipping options though.

cubes: 
Old type a
type c
type a2
type a3
qj 4x4
eastheen 2x2


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 27, 2009)

Edward said:


> Needs more cubes and a more legit looking layout. I do like the shipping options though.
> 
> cubes:
> Old type a
> ...



what would u suggest for the layout?


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 27, 2009)

bigbee99 said:


> what would u suggest for the layout?



Get rid of the gradient at the top and find something else to use as a banner. Gradients are cool, but misuse of them makes it obvious that you used a website builder.
Make a logo.


----------



## Logan (Nov 27, 2009)

for 3x3:

type a (I-V)
type c (I @ II)
type D (if there are 2 types, then both)
Type e (aka diangsheng)
c4y diy
edison
joy
TaiYan cubes
etc...

-------------------
for 4x4:

mefferts
eastsheen
QJ

---------------------
for 5x5:

mefferts
eastsheen
QJ

------------------
for 6x6:

v-cubes

-------------------
for 7x7:

v-cubes

-------------------
for 2x2:

eastsheen
maru

------------------
pyraminx:

idk the brands

------------------
megaminx:

idk the brands

-------------------


*all are optional


----------



## Muesli (Nov 27, 2009)

Logan said:


> ---------------------
> for 5x5:
> 
> mefferts
> ...




Don't forget the V-cube 5x5x5!


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 27, 2009)

-Bad products
-Google ads whore
-Prices don't even begin to compete with a site like, http://popbuying.com/search.pb/categry.0~keyword.magic cube


----------



## Logan (Nov 27, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > ---------------------
> ...






good catch.


----------



## LewisJ (Nov 27, 2009)

Lose the google ads. It says a lot about a webstore when they aren't making enough money to cover the hosting and they feel the need to use google ads to make more. Then check the English on the whole page and add more products and categorize them better and describe them better too.


----------



## panyan (Nov 27, 2009)

i agree, a little too amateur to get me really excited about buying anything - but put some work in and a greater variety of puzzles and youll be v. successful


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 27, 2009)

thank you for all of ur suggestions, I will try to make it better


----------



## Radu (Nov 27, 2009)

bigbee99 said:


> www.bestcubes.weebly.com
> 
> Check out the site! There are good prices, and I would enjoy feedback. Be cruel!



Haha...nice to see my collection on your website  

http://www.speedcubing.ro/18/colectia-mea-de-cuburi-rubik-8-iunie-2009


----------



## riffz (Nov 27, 2009)

Is the 3x3x5 fully functional? Is there anywhere I can get it cheaper? (I live in Canada)


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 27, 2009)

"Very high quality cube with adjustable tensions. They are kind of like dianshengs, except their black."
I'm not buying from a store that uses wording like that. And spelling.


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 27, 2009)

riffz said:


> Is the 3x3x5 fully functional? Is there anywhere I can get it cheaper? (I live in Canada)



it is not fully functional, and i don't know where you can get one for cheaper, maybe ebay


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 27, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> "Very high quality cube with adjustable tensions. They are kind of like dianshengs, except their black."
> I'm not buying from a store that uses wording like that. And spelling.



its a work in progress


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 27, 2009)

bigbee99 said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > "Very high quality cube with adjustable tensions. They are kind of like dianshengs, except their black."
> ...



It doesn't take much to read over your website a few times before releasing it. Having several spelling and grammar errors gives the appearance of being extremely incompetent(and it's probably a good idea to talk with proper spelling and grammar while posting on speedsolving, too).


----------



## iasimp1997 (Nov 27, 2009)

REALLY needs more cubes, and I have NEVER seen the 3x3x3 that they sell on there. So don't buy from there. Goto popbuying(dot)com. They sell the new A models, A-IV, knock off 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, ES 2x2x2, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, magics, etc.
Also, nobody should order from cube4you unless you're willing to pay about 30$+ for shipping. And if you're not able to pay that much, you have to pay 4$+ and wait about a month.
Popbuying has -2 week shipping and has a wide selection of cubes. Also, it is not an only cube website. It sells ALOT of other stuff. All of their cubes have the words "intelligence", "cube", or "magic" in their product names. So just search those words, and it should come up with cubes.

Thanks  !!!


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 27, 2009)

i fixed the grammer and spelling on the site, check it out now.

www.bestcubes.weebly.com

I will add more cubes, but I want to see that people are interested in ordering before adding them.


----------



## Edward (Nov 27, 2009)

bigbee99 said:


> i fixed the grammer and spelling on the site, check it out now.
> 
> www.bestcubes.weebly.com
> 
> I will add more cubes, but I want to see that people are interested in ordering before adding them.



The way the website looks is still weak. It looks like you didn't put to much time into it, which can really turn people off from buying.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Nov 28, 2009)

It seems a little better now, but you need more cubes. Then i would TOTALLY buy from your site


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Edward said:


> bigbee99 said:
> 
> 
> > i fixed the grammer and spelling on the site, check it out now.
> ...



what does looking weak mean? and what can i do to make it betteR?


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 28, 2009)

iasimp1997 said:


> It seems a little better now, but you need more cubes. Then i would TOTALLY buy from your site



yah, but im waiting to see who is interested in ordering. What cubes would u like to see, im working on it slowly.


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a question for you guys, would you guys like to see dianshengs first, or the old type a's?


----------



## Edward (Nov 28, 2009)

bigbee99 said:


> I have a question for you guys, would you guys like to see dianshengs first, or the old type a's?



OLD TYPE A'S


----------



## cuberman0312 (Nov 28, 2009)

your site?


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 28, 2009)

cuberman0312 said:


> your site?



yah


----------



## anythingtwisty (Nov 28, 2009)

Uh, Dianshengs (the stickered ones).


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 28, 2009)

bigbee99 said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > "Very high quality cube with adjustable tensions. They are kind of like dianshengs, except their black."
> ...





bigbee99 said:


> yah, but im waiting to see who is interested in ordering. What cubes would u like to see, im working on it slowly.



Is that post also a work in progress?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Nov 28, 2009)

Seriously, a Weebly site?! No thank you.


----------



## LNZ (Nov 28, 2009)

I had a look. The store needs some 2x2, 4x4 and 5x5 cubes to make it better. Remember there are heaps of online stores that sell 3x3 cubes and they seem to sell exactly the same cubes.


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 28, 2009)

for the fifth time, im working on getting more cubes


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 28, 2009)

i added some replacement pieces onto the site, check it out now!

www.buycubesnow.weebly.com


----------



## Logan (Nov 28, 2009)

error 404 - Site not published


I think you mean this: http://bestcubes.weebly.com


I like the idea of replacement pieces. I was going to do that a while ago. Once you broaden on that (5x5 pieces, 6x6, 3x3, gigaminx, ect) It would make a very good replacement parts site. I haven't seen many before.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 28, 2009)

bigbee99 said:


> i added some replacement pieces onto the site, check it out now!
> 
> www.buycubesnow.weebly.com



Not only do you not know the url of your site, you're selling the 'Black QJ 4x4x4 Replacement Center Piece' for $100. Do you ever look over what you type?

For people who are still going to buy from him(for some reason), the page for replacement parts is here: http://bestcubes.weebly.com/replacement-pieces.html


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 28, 2009)

> Black QJ 4x4x4 Replacement Center Piece
> Black QJ 4x4x4 center pieces. (There are more pieces than the one *shone.*) Email me for the pieces that I have.
> *$100.00*


Shown. 

$100?!11!!1!1!1!!!32!!@!!11!
You mean $1.00, right?


----------



## Logan (Nov 28, 2009)

I think you guys are being pretty harsh. Maybe he shouldn't have posted his site so soon, maybe he shouldn't have not looked over it, maybe, maybe, maybe. What's done is done. Why don't we help him? Ya know, be nice, create a nice ambiance like rule 6 says?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 28, 2009)

Logan said:


> I think you guys are being pretty harsh.





bigbee99 said:


> Be cruel!


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 28, 2009)

Edit: PatrickJameson beat me to it.


----------



## Logan (Nov 28, 2009)

You can be cruel and helpful at the same time you know.





offtopic: hawkmp4, you have the same thing in your sig as Nukoca.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 28, 2009)

Logan said:


> You can be cruel and helpful at the same time you know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what we're doing. 

And yeah, I know. Is that a crime?


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 28, 2009)

sry, i fixed it, I had to publish fast cause I was leaving for my grandmas house


----------



## Muesli (Nov 28, 2009)

Number 1 issue:

Learn how to spell.


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Number 1 issue:
> 
> Learn how to spell.



here or on the site?


----------



## Muesli (Nov 28, 2009)

bigbee99 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Number 1 issue:
> ...


Everywhere.


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> bigbee99 said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



ill work on it


----------



## thiJUMBA (Nov 30, 2009)

are the prices usd or what?

'cos if its usd... thats kinda expensive (the 3x3x3 that is unknown brand is 5.00???)


----------



## shelley (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't see what your rush is. I think people have made it pretty clear by now they're not going to order from you until you can offer a better selection of goods.

This subforum is fairly active with discussions about what cubes people like. Why don't you take some cues from there? Why ask whether people prefer old type A's or Dianshengs? Do you only plan to stock your store with one type of cube at a time? Why not just offer both, or even more, as you eventually have to if you hope to be successful? If you're running a business you have to expect to invest something up front. Get a bunch of different types of cubes and maybe your customers will come. Making a bunch of useless (and poorly written, to boot) posts on a forum thread won't help.


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2009)

I still don't think ill order until he gets some credibility. The whole ambiance of your store just seems, eh, noobish.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 30, 2009)

Logan said:


> You can be cruel and helpful at the same time you know.



When was I not being helpful?


----------



## Muesli (Nov 30, 2009)

shelley said:


> I don't see what your rush is. I think people have made it pretty clear by now they're not going to order from you until you can offer a better selection of goods.
> 
> This subforum is fairly active with discussions about what cubes people like. Why don't you take some cues from there? Why ask whether people prefer old type A's or Dianshengs? Do you only plan to stock your store with one type of cube at a time? Why not just offer both, or even more, as you eventually have to if you hope to be successful? If you're running a business you have to expect to invest something up front. Get a bunch of different types of cubes and maybe your customers will come. Making a bunch of useless (and poorly written, to boot) posts on a forum thread won't help.


Everything I wanted to say was in this reply.


----------

